#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Arrest of ships in Thailand

## Mid

*Arrest of ships in Thailand*
Tilleke & Gibbins
 Noppramart Thammateeradaycho
 May 22 2012

Ship arrest is an effective channel to obtain security for a maritime claim held by a creditor domiciled in *Thailand*.  The claimant is not required to submit a complaint, but only a petition  requesting the arrest of the vessel along with fees as required by the  Central Intellectual Property and International Trade Court (IP&IT  Court). The IP&IT Court can grant an arrest warrant on the filing  date. This article provides a general overview of ship arrest in *Thailand*.    

The Brussels Convention on the Arrest of Sea-Going Ships of 1952 and  the Geneva International Convention on the Arrest of Ships of 1999 have  not been ratified by *Thailand*. Instead, ship arrest in *Thailand* is governed by *Thailand*s  Arrest of Ships Act B.E. 2534 (1991), which adopts the general  principles in the Brussels Convention, with some differences. As a civil  law country, the statutory framework established by the Arrest of Ships  Act and related laws is dispositive and interpretations thereof, even  if rendered by *Thailand*s Supreme Court, are not binding precedents.

*Domicile*

To file a petition for ship arrest in the IP&IT Court, a claimant  is required to have a local domicile, regardless of its nationality. In  other words, a foreign claimant with a domicile in *Thailand* may seek the assistance of the IP&IT Court to arrest a ship.

Unfortunately, the Arrest of Ships Act does not define domicile. Thus, one must look to *Thailand*s  Civil and Commercial Code, which defines domicile as the place where a  person has his or her principal residence. For a juristic person,  domicile is the place where it has its principal office or  establishment, or which has been selected as a special domicile in its  regulations, articles of association, or bylaws. Domicile cannot be  established by merely engaging an agent in *Thailand*.
*
Types of Claims*

Creditors applying for a court order to arrest a ship must have a  maritime claim arising out of at least one of the following general  circumstances:         Loss of life or personal injury caused by any ship or which occurs in connection with the operation of any ship.         Salvage.         Agreement relating to the use, hire, hire-purchase, or loan of any  ship, provision of transport service, or any other similar agreement.         Agreement relating to the carriage of goods on a ship under a bill of lading.         General average act where the ship owners, the carriers, and the  owners of such goods as carried in a ship are bound to compensate the  owners of a particular property for the loss or damage caused to such  property in consequence of an intentional act which is necessarily and  reasonably done for the common safety of the ship and goods carried  therein.         Loss or damage to properties carried in any ship.         Towage.         Pilotage.         Goods, materials, or whatsoever supplied to a ship for its operation or maintenance.         Construction, repair, or equipment of any ship or dock charges and dues.         Port facilities or port charges or dues.         Stevedoring charges.         Wages of ship masters or personnel.         Masters disbursements.         Disputes as to the ownership of a ship.         Disputes between co-owners of a ship as to its possession, employment, or earnings.         Mortgage of a ship.*Object of the Arrest* 

A ship arrested under the Arrest of Ships Act must be a sea-going  vessel for the carriage of goods or passengers internationally (not  locally), regardless of her flag.
*
Thailand* allows for a broad right of  ship arrest, allowing a creditor to arrest a vessel, even if the vessel  is not related to the maritime claim, where the vessel is:         In the possession of the debtor (regardless of the actual ownership of the vessel); or         Owned by the debtor (including sister ships). This general rule does  not apply where the claim relates to the ownership of the ship or to a  mortgage on the ship. In this case, the creditor may only arrest a ship  that is both related to the claim and owned by the debtor.*Arrest Proceedings*

A petition to arrest a sea-going ship must be filed ex parte to the  IP&IT Court. The request will be unilateral, and the judge will  proceed with an ex parte inquiry on an urgent basis, normally on the  submission date. If the IP&IT Court is satisfied that the maritime  claim has merit, based on evidence adduced by the claimant, the Court  will order the ship arrested within the same day. If the claimant  petitions to arrest a ship that has not yet entered *Thailand*, the claimant must also prove that the ship will actually be entering *Thailand*.
*
Other Costs*

In addition to legal fees, claimants must be prepared to remit the following funds:         Security in the amount of 35 percent of the total claim to the IP&IT Court.         Execution fee in the amount of 1.5 percent of the total amount  claimed, not to exceed THB 100,000, to the Legal Execution Officer  (prior to proceeding with the arrest of the ship).         Port fees where the ship was arrested while berthed at port facilities, as requested by the port owner.*Release of the Ship* 

A ship may be released in the following circumstances. If the debtor  deposits funds in the same amount as prescribed in the order of the  IP&IT Court, the Court will order the ship to be released  immediately. In addition, if the claimant does not file a complaint  within 30 days after the arrest warrant is issued, the arrest warrant  will expire and the ship will be released.

*Conclusion* 

In conclusion, the rights and remedies provided in the Arrest of Ships  Act, as well as the streamlined procedure for arresting a ship, may only  be enjoyed by creditors who have a local domicile in *Thailand*.  Foreign creditors, however, may have remedies outside of the Arrest of  Ships Act, depending on the nature and origin of the claim. Foreign  creditors should speak with a legal professional prior to declining to  take legal action in *Thailand*.

lexology.com

----------

